# how dangerous are cattle??



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So, I decided to go on a Grouse hunt up at Echo Henefer WMA. 
As, I hiked in I knew the area had cattle, I am familiar with this area.
Usually the cattle are far off and I never really get more than 300-400 yards from them. They are usually a few ridges over.
Today as I hiked up the trail after about a mile I saw a few on the ridge top headed off to the side. I stopped and waited for them to walk off but 1 cow with a calf was headed right down the trail to me.
I didn't grow up on a farm and I'm not sure what the cow would do if it got close to me so I hurried down the side of the hill toward some trees. 
As I got there I saw 2 cows down there, they took off running and I headed towards the trees.
I watched about 8 cows walk right where I was on the trail, all had calves.
I let them move on and started hiking back toward where I was first headed and after another half mile I see another group of them headed my way on the trail. This time one of them looks like a bull but I couldn't tell.
I headed to the side of the trail and again let them move on.
Then soon as I think I'm in the clear I hear hooves pounding the ground and 2 cows come running down a trail 80 yards in front of me.
That is when I started feeling like I was surrounded by these things!!
I decided to head back to my truck but knew 2 groups of cows were headed that way.
So, I hiked 2 ridges over and made my way back, as I got to my truck I saw that first group of cows laying right at the gate, so I had to hike closer to the gravel mine and jump the fence and go to my truck.

You guys tell me, am I paranoid or are cattle a really danger. I am not so worried about cows, I figure if I give them some distance, say 100 yards, they will leave me alone. I just wounder if there are any un-castrated bulls out and about? And how aggressive they are and how to deal with them? Will bear mace stop them? How much space do I need to give them?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

They are pretty harmless. I have never seen cattle do anything aggressive toward humans in the mtns. Now in a corral that's different. They will do what you saw them do run from you. You might get the occational courious one that might seem like its aggressive but they usually run off once you get close enough.
Bulls are alittle harder to tell whats on their mind. They don't just run off like they cows do. But again I've never seen them do much more than stare as I walked by.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Its there cow pies that are dangerous. Step on a fresh one of them and you could break your leg trying not to fall.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you have a dog with you, from what you describe I will guess yes? This is common for them to do with a dog, but I would describe that as odd if you did not. They treat your dog just like any other predator, but they know that humans don't really want anything to do with you. Once in a blue moon you will get an aggressive cow, but the bulls rarely care anything about you, just don't mess with them and they will return the favor. Sometimes they are just curious, especially if they are in a very isolated area. I have had them catch my scent and mess up a stock before as they pointed out my spot to the deer still upwind from me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> This time one of them looks like a bull but I couldn't tell.


Bulls have great big balls that hang to their knees.;-) 
The Cows shouldn't bother you, although it is intimidating when you meet them face to face on a trail, but they will usually just move out of the way and let you by.


----------



## CROC (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had cows with calves do the same thing, all I know is they came at us fast and I wasn't sticking around to find out if a 1500 lb animal that looked like it didn't want me by its calf was really pissed or just curious.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice, fowlmouth:grin:
As has been stated, they are rather harmless out in the open. Just don't try to aggravate them. I ran into a bunch while Turkey hunting this past spring, and they are pretty dang scary when you "stumble" onto them. I have been around them a lot, on farms and at dairy's, and they aren't TOO mean;-)


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya what mike said about them being different in the pen. On the farm we run cattle and its a riot sometimes with a few certain cows.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've found the only time there dangerous is when you jump on there back.

Harmless in the hills


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I agree I think cows are pretty much harmless. I have been around them my whole life. But like mentioned, you never know what is on a bulls mind. I always try and play it safe with them. But a few years back I seen cows do something I have never seen before. I was elk hunting and came upon a bunch of them. They didn't notice me until I broke a stick under my feet. They one cow yet out a loud bellow. All the calves and cows came running. They ran to a large meadow, then the calves all went to the middle and the cows all circle around them. You could see a crazy/ panic looks on them. It was pretty weird, because I walked with-in about 30 yds. from them and had a few of the upset momma cows come and chase me off. They made sure I was a few hundred yds. away before they went back with the herd. I have never seen anything like that before. It just made me wonder how big of a predator problem they have been dealing with at the time. Who knows? For the most part you are just fine, they see you and usually just walk away.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never had much of an issue with cows of any size, age or sex...I still don't trust them though.

I think they are plotting something....:behindsofa:


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

*I could Guess*



hunting777 said:


> I agree I think cows are pretty much harmless. I have been around them my whole life. But like mentioned, *you never know what is on a bulls mind*. I always try and play it safe with them. But a few years back I seen cows do something I have never seen before. I was elk hunting and came upon a bunch of them. They didn't notice me until I broke a stick under my feet. They one cow yet out a loud bellow. All the calves and cows came running. They ran to a large meadow, then the calves all went to the middle and the cows all circle around them. You could see a crazy/ panic looks on them. It was pretty weird, because I walked with-in about 30 yds. from them and had a few of the upset momma cows come and chase me off. They made sure I was a few hundred yds. away before they went back with the herd. I have never seen anything like that before. It just made me wonder how big of a predator problem they have been dealing with at the time. Who knows? For the most part you are just fine, they see you and usually just walk away.


For the most part, from my experience with bulls, its pretty easy to guess. Raging hormones. 

I have heard about cows circling like that to protect calves, but haven't ever seen it. Interesting.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Cows come in one of two varieties. The first variety is blatantly dangerous and this is easily apparent to all whom have had the displeasure of witnessing it. They thirst for your blood to avenge their burgered brothers and sisters. The second variety is extremely docile in appearance. But note, this is in appearance only. They are actually the first type, only too lazy to run across the pasture to stomp you into an indistinguishable mush, rather preferring that their victims approach closer before exacting their vengeance.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

This thread had me laughing for a solid minute. My wife had to come in to check on me. The description of your terror as the cows surrounded you just put me over the edge.

I'm sorry. I shouldn't laugh. Cows in the dark have scared me more than a few times. 

Don't worry, man. The cows won't do anything to you. I wouldn't get caught in the same field as the herd bull, though. As mentioned, just peek underneath. Don't stare too long or close or people will think you're a weirdo.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> As mentioned, just peek underneath. Don't stare too long or close or people will think you're a weirdo.


If you do get caught just tell them you are checking out your next muzzle loading possibles bag. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 2 cattle ordered in the spring every year and we have them put down in November. over the last 5 years we have had cattle of every type... The first 2 were scared to death of us. Then we had a bunch of in betweeners. One of our steers did not get totally de-nutted and he was a little too affectionate with the other steer that was locked up with him. 

Last year the 2 cattle were very playful and they would push each other around. The kids could ride them and hand feed them. This year our 2 steers are dangerously playful and while they have good intentions they will run you over. Imagine having a little puppy that weighed 800 lbs and has rock hard hooves. When we fill up their water tank they will come over and stomp all over us if we do not jump out quickly. Its a rodeo turning on the water lines. 

I guess I am saying that they are unpredictable and there are no guaranties when it comes to them. They can be very dangerous without intending to be. Whatever you do, do not shoot them with a blunt as I have had blunt arrows completely penetrate our steers and knock them down within 10 yards. Throw rocks at them if they aren't moving out of the way.....


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Rocks and sticks work for me every time. Not thrown hard just in their direction. I saw a big red heifer almost get a pheasant hunter once. He had shot a rooster that glided into the cow pasture and died a few feet from the momma and calf. He hopped the fence and headed over to his bird. He was a good hundred yards into the field when she charged. She was out for blood and this dude was running for his life. I dare say if the fence had been a little farther away he wouldn't have made it. He bailed over just as she was on him. She stood her ground at the fence and he never got the bird.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

That's why air soft pistols were invented.
:-|O|-:-()/-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hunting777 said:


> I agree I think cows are pretty much harmless. I have been around them my whole life. But like mentioned, you never know what is on a bulls mind. I always try and play it safe with them. But a few years back I seen cows do something I have never seen before. I was elk hunting and came upon a bunch of them. They didn't notice me until I broke a stick under my feet. They one cow yet out a loud bellow. All the calves and cows came running. They ran to a large meadow, then the calves all went to the middle and the cows all circle around them. You could see a crazy/ panic looks on them. It was pretty weird, because I walked with-in about 30 yds. from them and had a few of the upset momma cows come and chase me off. They made sure I was a few hundred yds. away before they went back with the herd. I have never seen anything like that before. It just made me wonder how big of a predator problem they have been dealing with at the time. Who knows? For the most part you are just fine, they see you and usually just walk away.


Ive seen them do this when coyotes were seen,in fact they kind of formed a line and went after the coyote.Was interesting to watch. I have been around cattle alot,live and dead,Im a meat cutter and what scares me the most is when I die and the good Lord says to me ,for your punishment you have to put all the beef that you cut up back together again.:shock:


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

For the most part cattle are nothing to worry about however and older seasoned range cow will stomp your guts out if she feels threatened or feels her calf is threatened. I find them more aggressive when I am in full camo and they have not figured out what I was yet. A couple of whistles and a "hey cow" and they calm right down once they figure out your a human. We were going around some Monday afternoon as we did not want them running down the ridge we wanted to work our way down looking for elk. We had just made our way around a group of them with no issues when we startled one cow and calf and sure enough she ran right down the ridge all the way to the road leaving us just walking down the trail. As was mentioned earlier coyotes will put them on edge. Years ago my then 8-9 year old son and I had just pulled up to a trail head we wanted to go up when we spotted and heard a coyote yapping in the early morning light. We he made our way up to where we thought we might get an arrow in him when out of nowhere this old range cow starts charging at us. She had us pinned against the river on about a 15 foot ledge in the trees. I was yelling at her and she just kept charging at me. I told my son if I yell he needs to jump down to the river. I was yelling and throwing rocks but we were also in camo. She had me pinned in the trees when I picked up a huge log and cracked it over her head which seemed to snap her out of it and turned her away. I hit her with another one across her back and then she took off and left. All she had on her mind was that coyote and there I was sneaking through the sage brush. If you have ever seen what a bull will do to a bull rider a cow will do the same thing and I was sure it was going to happen to me or we were going to be wet and cold. Back in the day while herding cows I have seen cows charge and take on a horse and rider. You do not need to be afraid of them but do be respectful of them. And now from my rancher heritage background please remember that cattle represent someone's livelihood and whether you like them or not some one has paid to have them there and they make a living on cattle, no chasing or harassing and sure as hell no shooting.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This brings up another question: I have stumbled across some old cow bones while hunting a few times and found the ear tag in the pile of bones. (eartags have owner information with name and phone # and a number on the tag for the cow) Is it important to contact the livestock owner and give them the tag #? The few times I have found a tag I have just left it there with the bones because they were so old. I figured the ear tags are mainly used to keep track of ownership of cattle when there is more then one rancher grazing cattle in the same area.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

you guys might think I'm joking in my earlier post. I'm not. Cows are sheer evil and are all hell-bent on killing me! I have had way to many run ins with mean cows out on the mountain/pheasant fields/duck creeks/you name it....ugh I don't get freaked out by bears, but cows get me every time.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> you guys might think I'm joking in my earlier post. I'm not. Cows are sheer evil and are all hell-bent on killing me! I have had way to many run ins with mean cows out on the mountain/pheasant fields/duck creeks/you name it....ugh I don't get freaked out by bears, but cows get me every time.


This is what is strange, others don't worry about them and yet you have had tons of close calls. 
What is up with that?


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

A well placed (to the forehead) rock or a forceful "hit" with a substantial stick will put a cow to its knees/on the ground. This is only a last resort and you strike as you step aside just before she runs over the top of you. Then you get to change your shorts. They usually get up within about 5 minutes and stagger off.

Has been effective 4 of 4 times needed.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

hoghunter, idk. But I will say my buddy who often hunts with me used to laugh about my fear of cows. Until they started chasin' him too. Now he knows to fear the bovine assassin.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> hoghunter, idk. But I will say my buddy who often hunts with me used to laugh about my fear of cows. Until they started chasin' him too. Now he knows to fear the bovine assassin.


I just tell them that I am going to make steaks and hamburger out of them and they turn tail and run. *()*


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> you guys might think I'm joking in my earlier post. I'm not. Cows are sheer evil and are all hell-bent on killing me! I have had way to many run ins with mean cows out on the mountain/pheasant fields/duck creeks/you name it....ugh I don't get freaked out by bears, but cows get me every time.


Just grab a big stick and wack the cow across the forehead. That seems to stop them.
I've had cows give me the stare down before, so I would just run right at them. They would freak out and run off.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

So what you guys are saying is I'm a total wuss!!!!
Ok, it is on screw them cows!! Bring on the Elk!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> Just grab a big stick and wack the cow across the forehead. That seems to stop them.


Don't try that on a Holstein Bull. Had the neighbors bull get out and was quite literally horning the side of our house after my dad swung a rake at it then ran in side. Family's had alot of bulls over the years, yet to see a meaner one than a grumpy Holstein... stubborn yes, ornery and mean... no.



> I've had cows give me the stare down before, so I would just run right at them. They would freak out and run off.


Oh yea, wave your arms and hollar while you run at'em and off they go! You know you give'em a good fright when they are squirting crap as they bound off. :grin:

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Don't try that on a Holstein Bull. Had the neighbors bull get out and was quite literally horning the side of our house after my dad swung a rake at it then ran in side. Family's had alot of bulls over the years, yet to see a meaner one than a grumpy Holstein... stubborn yes, ornery and mean... no.
> 
> Oh yea, wave your arms and hollar while you run at'em and off they go! You know you give'em a good fright when they are squirting crap as they bound off. :grin:
> 
> -DallanC


 Dallan, that's why I used the word cow and not bull. I will give the bulls their space.-/|\\-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cattle are very dangerous. Their meat contains high levels of fat and cholesterol that will kill you! Venison is a much healthier and safer choice.-----SS


----------

